
You can ZFS send proxmox backups to rsync.net over SSH - rsync
https://www.servethehome.com/automating-proxmox-ve-zfs-offsite-backup-rsync-net/
======
rsync
Just a note - 'zfs send' capable rsync.net accounts have a 10TB minimum size
(because we need to run a VM for you and give you a real ipv4 address, etc.)

However, we're pushovers and we keep letting people in for 2TB or larger.
Still a minimum, however, and note that "normal" rsync.net accounts cannot be
accessed with 'zfs send' (although they are still on a zfs filesystem, of
course).

